Ask HN: What side project are you working on right now? - quadrature
======
mentifex
Although my main work is in open-source, free-of-charge, concept-based
artificial general intelligence (AGI), my side project is to work patiently
and steadfastly to overthrow the unelected Chinese government. As a follower
of world events, I am still very angry about the Tiananmen Massacre when the
still-ruling Chinese government killed hundreds of peaceful young Chinese
students gathering each day to plead for USA-style democracy in China. Instead
of hustling the young protesters off to detention and "re-education", the
still-in-power Chinese government simply shot them to death, or bayoneted
them, or crushed them to death with tanks. Having created Strong AI, I want to
turn the AI against the Chinese government and replace it with true democracy.
I am working especially hard on subverting the Chinese government right now
because my alma mater University of Washington is collaborating with Microsoft
and the murderous Chinese government to establish something called the Global
Innovation Exchange in Bellevue between the U of W campus and the Microsoft
campus. "Over my dead body," is my attitude. I don't care what Microsoft does
in cahoots with the Chinese government, but I will make signs and go out and
protest before I let my beloved Alma Mater whitewash a student-killing Chinese
government. I am encouraging Chinese students attending the U of W to return
to China as pro-democracy spies to subvert the evil Chinese government --
which is so afraid of any kind of protest, that I know I can get the Chinese
government to abandon its plan to set up camp near Seattle. Anybody reading
this in the Seattle area, please make signs and protest the Chinese government
in Bellevue WA USA.

------
0mp
I'm trying to improve the audit logs conversion from non-BSM formats to the
BSM format. See
[https://wiki.freebsd.org/SummerOfCode2016/NonBSMtoBSMConvers...](https://wiki.freebsd.org/SummerOfCode2016/NonBSMtoBSMConversionTools)
for more details.

